# Kevin Schuller Queens



## mjtracy (Jun 17, 2011)

Ordered and received an Italian/Carniolan queen hybrid from Kevin Schuller. The queen was shipped immediately, and arrived in great shape.

I found eggs 4 days after introduction, and have a nice brood pattern going.

I can recommend Kevin for queens.

Thanks,

Mark T


----------



## J&S Farms (Jan 20, 2012)

I also ordered queens from kevin. they have been in for 2 weeks. checked them at about 10 days after install. all laying very well 3-4 frames of eggs,larva,or capped brood. look forward too seeing how they produce and winter here in the midwest.


----------

